# My baby, Max!



## drod418 (Jun 11, 2012)

At 8 weeks, and 12 weeks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi. Max is a cutie.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a little cutie. You can certainly see the differences between 8 and 12 weeks.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Lovely colour very cute x


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful little boy, same colouring as my Rufus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah he's lovely


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgeous! What a cutie - my favourite colour. x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

What a lovely colour, and oh so cute!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome Max, what a sweetie.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Max is very cute


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Scrummy - love the Reds..


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous, gorgeous boy!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is such a cutie!! I love the little face


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

He is beautiful,where is he from?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello Max and Owner ... lovely puppy .. welcome to ILMC forum .. we are all cockapoo crazy on here and lovely with it ... we will love hearing lots about Max xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Max is gorgeous! Love his colouring


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi & welcome, Max is gorgeous, reminds of my Oakley at that age


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Max is just scrumptious 
Is he an American cross? X


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

drod418 said:


> At 8 weeks, and 12 weeks


Looks like my Tucker at that age. Lots of luck


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

he is totally scrummy, keep an eye on him, he could easily disappear x


----------

